# Espresso Embassy, Budapest



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Just got back from a few days in Budapest. Last time I made it one street away from Espresso Embassy without realising it, so this time I returned to the area and checked it out. No pics, stupidly, but it was outstanding, so much so that I returned twice more. Each time I had an espresso and a V60, trying out a few different beans. All were exceptional, especially the V60 Flor del Cafe from Costa Rica, which was probably the best filter I've ever had.

It's a really nice place too, looks great and with very friendly and helpful staff (plus some nice kit). I came away with some beans from Casino Mocca (including some of that Costa Rican) and Drop Coffee which I'll be getting stuck into now I'm home.

If you find yourself in Budapest (highly recommended anyway) you owe it to yourself to check this place out - I couldn't fault it in any way.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

One of my fave shops of all time. Did you check out Tamp & Pull also ?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I didn't make it to Tamp & Pull - I could only go so far in persuading the family to structure all waking hours around coffee. Did get to Cafe Madal quite a bit, though, as it was about 1 minute from the apartment I was staying in. Worth a visit too, although a little serious. Had some decent shots of Sweetshop in there.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

drude said:


> If you find yourself in Budapest (highly recommended anyway) you owe it to yourself to check this place out


And to soak in a few hot baths. I particularly recommend the Rudas.


----------

